# Macro Photography (56K Warning)



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyone here into macro photography? I just got a new Canon 100mm f/2.8 USM macro lens yesterday and I have fallen in love with it. Here's a few of the pics I've gotten so far (I work at a pet store, hence all the animal pics). I shoot with a Canon Rebel XS EOS 10.1MP.
































































My personal fave









So let's see some macro pics! What kind of camera do you shoot with and what lens are you using for the pictures?


----------



## toddg (Feb 3, 2010)

I bought one of the macro len 'add-on' multipler sets for my Canon last year. Have too many hobbies going on to have spent much time with them but was amazed how much fun it was to get some macro shots of outdoor plants and stuff that look great and totally different that what you normally see. The purple flowers below were less than 1/4" total diameter. 

None of these used a tripod, managed to get decent clarity nonetheless.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

cool.. remember, magnifying lenses will need more light than usual.


----------



## DaveS (Mar 2, 2008)

mistergreen said:


> cool.. remember, magnifying lenses will need more light than usual.


That macro lens isn't a magnifying lens, it is simply able to focus closer than a normal lens to get a true 1:1 (or better in some cases) image.  The lens is still a f/2.8 aperture lens so it is pretty fast. The tricky part of macro photography is that you need a very small aperture to get the entire frame in focus, as the initial shots show, although they are still interesting.

I use a Canon 60mm macro on my 30D, but I am far from accomplished when it comes to macro pictures. The good thing about the macro lenses is that they make fantastic general purpose lenses as well.


----------



## rushr (Jan 11, 2010)

I love the reptile eye (didn't know if it was a gecko or anole or..so i stayed on the safe side  ). 

I have the Canon EOS Rebel XS too with an EFS 18-55mm. Not too great but I can still get some close up pics on the low end of what counts as macro.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

ah, makes sense.. it's the small aperture that requires more light.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Up up^^^

I know that there are more photographers on this site.


----------



## Sierra255 (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's a few I've taken over the years of various things.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

You need a polarizing filter to cut that glare (eye pic)!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

Adam, I like the gecko shot. A few of my macro's to share.






Common Eastern Bumble Bee - Bombus impatiens




Eastern Pondhawk (Erythemis simplicicollis)-Female

Bhushan


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Very nice pictures! I need to invest into a nice camera.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Bhushan, those pics are awesome! Insects pics like that are half the reason I bought this lens (other half was for _Cryptocoryne_ spathes ).


----------



## smp (Dec 6, 2009)

Here's my macro library:

http://s271.photobucket.com/albums/jj141/pettitsm/SMP/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Those are great pictures! Reminds me of Nat Geo for some reason! :icon_smil


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Here's a few new ones for spring 

Can anyone guess what this flower is??


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> Can anyone guess what this flower is??
> http://i691.photobucket.com/albums/vv275/legomaniac89/IMG_2294.jpg?t=1270600494


Dandelion!

You need more bee shots, they make really interesting subjects


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Bingo! You get a cookie :hihi:

I got a total of 21 shots of that bee before he flew off. That was the only one that turned out half-decent.


----------



## thrak76 (Aug 3, 2009)

Some really cool pics being shown here! 

I'd love to see some more!

Here's one of mine, taken with a Canon 1100is


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Nikon d90 with tamron 90mm lens


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Adam, 

Guess what homie. Always wanted the same lens you currently have. Finally got my bonus check in yesterday so now it's toy time. I'll post up pics to compliment your thread here, soon. 
Nice pics everyone!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Woot! Dude, you're gonna love the 100mm. I haven't taken it off my camera since I got it.

Smoq - nice coral shots! What kind of fish is that in the 8th pic? It looks like a discus from the front, but all the coral pics make me think it's probably a marine species.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

so i got a sick macro for my 1970 super graphic 4x5 camera.. can't wait for a nice warm day to go out and use it... i hope to have some posts soon...


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> Smoq - nice coral shots! What kind of fish is that in the 8th pic? It looks like a discus from the front, but all the coral pics make me think it's probably a marine species.


Yes sir, you're correct, that's one of my discus' lips. The one in the second picture is two spot goby.


----------



## Nate McFin (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice shots everyone!

Smoq, I have been eyeing that lens for my Canon rig. The shots are great! Any drawbacks you have discovered?


This was taken with a Tamron 70-300 Macro (Macro cheese! lol)- Canon Rebel XTI


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Those pictures are awesome and I am jealous, I wish my camera had better macro function, but it's only a cheap old point and shoot.


----------



## fuzzyfred101 (Apr 7, 2010)

Ahh cant find mine, mind dont really compare to these beautiful pict though


----------



## Ozone (Sep 30, 2009)

some of mine from last year 









Mystery
























































enjoy


----------



## fuzzyfred101 (Apr 7, 2010)

Aw found some

























Not as Marco as some, but i dont really have a good macro lens :icon_frow
shot with Canon eos xt some were with Tamron 70-300mm and the last was with a quantaray lens thats macro at 90mm


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

i really wish these first two were focused. i had just gotten the camera and i didn't know much about macro

















the rest of these i believe i just took w/o the macro lens but are close ups, does it count? :tongue:


----------



## Ozone (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

close up of my Panang Eruption


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

here's a really cool one that i did not take but i just had to post it


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

sry i had to post one more post in order to post links


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

The pictures from Maciek D., a fellow member on Simply Discus has IMHO some of the best Macro shots of shrimp. please check him out and see for yourself:
http://forum.simplydiscus.com/showthread.php?t=69621
I wish i could take macro pics like this gentleman does


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

We have some talented photographers on this site roud:

Ozone - I love that shot of the jumping spider

Here's one I just snapped a few minutes ago:


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Nate McFin said:


> Nice shots everyone!
> 
> Smoq, I have been eyeing that lens for my Canon rig. The shots are great! Any drawbacks you have discovered?


Well, I can't say much cause it's my first macro lens, but I followed good reviews it got and I'm very happy with it. 90mm length is actually great to work with, the lens double as a portrait lens too. Shoting with it is not easy though, but the results are great. Hope that helps


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

A few practice shots from the new lens.


----------



## Nate McFin (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice shots Nick!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Sweet pics Nick. You're gonna have a lot of fun with that lens


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

I just got my new camera today, it ISN'T a DSLR so my macro isn't up to par as you SLR users macros, but I'm going to be here to represent the "macro" of P&S users!  One thing I need to buy is steady hands, and yes I do have a tripod but I was to eager to test drive this baby!!!

Some pics from my test drive out of the box... charging the baterry now cuz I used it all up.









(super macro)









(super macro)









(super macro)









(macro)


----------

